# any tips to stop chewing???



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Have any of you got any tips to stop little/big naughty fur balls from chewing things that shouldn't be chewed??? My newbie Jim has decided that he is going to eat the hutches and the frame of my big mesh door that goes in my sheds doorway during the day. There is enough toys and things to chew in the shed so there is no need to chew these things. I'm quite concerned that I won't have a shed,hutches or big door left soon if he keeps going like he is. Is there anything that can be put on the tempting area's to stop this?? 

Xx


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

Chewing is a natural behaviour of a rabbit, but I agree it is concerning when they are eating themselves out of their own home!

1 you say Jim has toys, what sort of toys? Doe they stimulate natural behaviours shuch as chewing? Mine do like a good chew so I have stuffed a bath loofah with treats and they chew that, you can also get wooden roll toys stuffed with carroty bits that bu can also chew.

2 does he get unlimitied hay, Rabbit teeth are constantly growing, so need to be warn down with the chewing action. A rabbits diet should consist of 90% hay/grass to help wear down the teeth, so chewing is a natural instinct. Tryin creating a forage box, grate some carrot and apple, grab some grass, dandilions and plantain or a bag of natural forage from the pet shop, and add it to a cardboard box filled with hay and mix them in so he has to look for the nice treats, not only will it keep his mind off chewing his hutch he will also be satisfying his chewing.

3 maybe a vet nurse check up is in order. I know when one of my buns hurt herself she chewed for england until I got her some pain relief.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my guys love apple and willow branches, they will eat them within a few hours. They love the willow toys too. I believe at the top of the forum theres at list of safe foods that includes twigs too 

Do you feed them a good variety of hays? this really helps with teeth growth. 

If he is new then its defiantly worth a good vet check up to confirm his back teeth are aligned correctly, unfortunately some rabbits require monthly dentals


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

They have every thing possible to chew on,boxes stuffed with hay and treats, cardboard bits from toilet rolls,every size and shape willow related thing,gnaw mats,wooden shapes,ball things that I put treats in,they have more toys than the average child!! I swap them about so they don't get bored. I like the loofah idea! They get tonnes of hay,normal stuff from the farm and Timothy. They have a bowl of dried dandelion,plantain etc. I have to be careful with carrot because that really upsets tinks tummy,so their treats are usually 'dry' things. Carrot is a very very special treat!! I took him the vets for a check up in the beginning and they had no cause for concern. Unless he has hurt himself since but he's not showing any signs of injury,he's bounding about and eating,drinking and pooing well. Where do you get branches and twigs from? Iv got the willow ones that come in a pack but none of them touch them at all. The other 3 don't do it,I had a bit of trouble with Rosie chewing the odd bit of the hutches when I first got her but she stopped after a while but that was nothing compared to this!! I'm worried he's going to make them an escape hole!! Xx


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

Do they have a run, or are they confined to a hutch? Just thinking my buns are different when they have space, and again chew to be let out/show discontent!

Other than that I would be covering anything you don't want to be chewed with wired welded mesh or thouse corners that plasteres use to get nice corners.

Just wondering is he neutered yet?? could be this bad cos of hormones too, neutering will reduce the hormones and may help with the behaviour


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

We give our rabbit the run of the garden on a daily basis, and we have taken most things out of the garden so he cant chew, my husband went to water the new grass he has laid down today, he turned the tap on and flooded the utility room, water shooting out of about 7 different holes where barney had chewed the pipe!!! 

I think it is just in there nature to be honest. hmy:


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry Kath, it made me chuckle!

Mine have a thing for Wii cables, phone chargers 

As you said yes it is behaviour, but I do think there will be a reason for such excessive chewing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Louise_81 said:


> Sorry Kath, it made me chuckle!
> 
> Mine have a thing for Wii cables, phone chargers
> 
> As you said yes it is behaviour, but I do think there will be a reason for such excessive chewing.


My husband was fuming but he said you could not help but laugh as it looked SO FUNNY!! 

I had to have my kitchen rewired a few years ago as he chewed everything, was a nightmare but i admitted that i did not give him enough attention or take him out as much as i should of done so knew that is why he was doing it.

But now he has a whole garden to explore etc, but he just loves to chew.


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

My rabbit loves to chew on books like it's his job (which is kind of is, I guess). So whenever I read one I don't like, I just give it to him


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

How big is his enclosure?
Does he have a friend?


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

I would never confine them to a hutch,they have the whole shed. They have a run for when the weathers nice and im at work or they have the garden when im home. Although they haven't been in the garden for just over a week due to bonding and they have only been living together properly in the shed since last thursday and i thought maybe letting them have the garden would be a bit too much space after only being together for a few days. I now have 4 living together. 

He is neutered. Thats one thing the previous owner did do correctly.

Maybe il give them all a book to read!! They would love that!! Although I can only imagine the mess they will make!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

zowie said:


> I would never confine them to a hutch,they have the whole shed. They have a run for when the weathers nice and im at work or they have the garden when im home. Although they haven't been in the garden for just over a week due to bonding and they have only been living together properly in the shed since last thursday and i thought maybe letting them have the garden would be a bit too much space after only being together for a few days. I now have 4 living together.
> 
> He is neutered. Thats one thing the previous owner did do correctly.
> 
> Maybe il give them all a book to read!! They would love that!! Although I can only imagine the mess they will make!!


Do they have a run attached to the shed?
How big is the shed?

Sorry for bombarding you with questions it jut help me to see why he might be chewing


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Its 8x6. No i cant attach a run to it,my garden isnt level enough to allow it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

zowie said:


> Its 8x6. No i cant attach a run to it,my garden isnt level enough to allow it.


That might be your answer then, sounds like he want out to play


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Im going to try and let them out in the garden tomorrow if im lucky enough not to have any rain!! Hopefully he'l soon decide to chew the toys rather than the 4 walls!! Im surprised he wants to escape really considering that he was kept in a stupidly small hutch before.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

zowie said:


> Im going to try and let them out in the garden tomorrow if im lucky enough not to have any rain!! Hopefully he'l soon decide to chew the toys rather than the 4 walls!! Im surprised he wants to escape really considering that he was kept in a stupidly small hutch before.


It could already be learned behaviour then, Your best bet will be to mesh the inside of the shed so that there is no risk of him munching his way out


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> It could already be learned behaviour then, Your best bet will be to mesh the inside of the shed so that there is no risk of him munching his way out


Oh yeah,i hadnt thought of him already being a chewer out of habit. poor thing. Il get meshing!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my guys love fresh willow this years growth so its not too high in asprin and it keeps them busy for a few hours which is longer than most food


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> my guys love fresh willow this years growth so its not too high in asprin and it keeps them busy for a few hours which is longer than most food


Where do you get it from?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

next to a river


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> next to a river


Oh!! Hahaha!! Il have to go out on a willow hunt!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Jims being a very bad boy!!! 
I would say its most likely learnt from before when he was kept in a small space, he would most proberly have chewed just thru bordem! Plus the guy had him in the wooden box for a while didnt he, he would have been trying to get out of that I would have thought. 
Ask around your neighbours, ask if they have any apple trees, willow trees, any of the safe ones and if you could have a couple of branches  I think I would be inclined to smear something nice on a small section of it (like veggie baby food or porridge) to get him interested in chewing the branches instead  
Mine chew but not to that extent 

*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ive seen this no chew sprays to stop them but ive never used them myself


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Jims being a very bad boy!!!
> I would say its most likely learnt from before when he was kept in a small space, he would most proberly have chewed just thru bordem! Plus the guy had him in the wooden box for a while didnt he, he would have been trying to get out of that I would have thought.
> Ask around your neighbours, ask if they have any apple trees, willow trees, any of the safe ones and if you could have a couple of branches  I think I would be inclined to smear something nice on a small section of it (like veggie baby food or porridge) to get him interested in chewing the branches instead
> Mine chew but not to that extent
> ...


Bad boy is an understatement!! Iv never known anything like it.
I do think its learnt from before. He must have been kept in a really tiny hutch,when i let them have the upstairs bit of the hutch when i was bonding them,he didnt have a clue how to use the ramp to get up. It was so sad,he'd have a go,get a couple of steps up and just slide back down again. It must have taken him a good couple of hours to master it. I can only imagine what he was kept in. Knowing what he's capable of doing with his teeth,im shocked that there was anything left of that stupid box i saved him from.
Im going to ask around. There is an old lady i see when i walk the dogs who has about 10 apple tree's in her garden and i had some branches/logs off her before but put them in with my lizard and snake. Im sure she'l sort me out something for them!!  Il see if my sisters got any left over baby food to see if they like it! 
Il have to get some pictures! Xx


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> ive seen this no chew sprays to stop them but ive never used them myself


I was hoping someone was going to suggest a miracle spray!! Il try the cheaper options like branches first,if not,il resort to looking for a spray!!  X


----------

